# Fish donkey app



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone check this tournament app out? I like the concept 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

We did one 2 weeks ago on Erie had 15 boats it was good everything seemed to run smooth, doing another one this weekend, check out spare change on there or on Facebook


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Just watch running them on inland lakes they are technically "illegal" tournaments. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

So what was the winning lengths on the fish? Also could you be more specific on the spare change group on Facebook. There are a lot of spare change groups.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

It was way down yesterday lot of fun though


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the one


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Will these be every weekend? Would be nice to see a night bite one in a couple weeks 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

meatwagon said:


> Will these be every weekend? Would be nice to see a night bite one in a couple weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Don’t think every week but every 2-3 I’m sure going to try to mix it up between trolling jigging night bite all that fun stuff


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

what would be illegal about it?


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Scotty Yamamoto said:


> what would be illegal about it?


I'm not sure what was considered illegal about but the state park called and told my buddy that it was not legal for him to have it. Someone called the state park and cried that there was a tournament going on. It was explained to the park how the fish donkey app worked and that there was no direct contact; they liked the idea but ultimately said that it could not be held at the lake until after may 1st. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

PymyBone said:


> I'm not sure what was considered illegal about but the state park called and told my buddy that it was not legal for him to have it. Someone called the state park and cried that there was a tournament going on. It was explained to the park how the fish donkey app worked and that there was no direct contact; they liked the idea but ultimately said that it could not be held at the lake until after may 1st.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


but they did give the go ahead for Lake Erie this will be number three


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> but they did give the go ahead for Lake Erie this will be number three


Can you see results from the app?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> but they did give the go ahead for Lake Erie this will be number three


Why erie and not inland?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

meatwagon said:


> Anyone check this tournament app out? I like the concept
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


nowhere does it say what the "small % fee" is that they charge. rather suspect when a company will not list cost upfront...

looks like they only support contest by length and not weight. don't most bass tournaments go by weight.

how do you know that someone is not "catching" that same big fish a number of times during the day...


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

privateer said:


> nowhere does it say what the "small % fee" is that they charge. rather suspect when a company will not list cost upfront...
> 
> looks like they only support contest by length and not weight. don't most bass tournaments go by weight.
> 
> how do you know that someone is not "catching" that same big fish a number of times during the day...


they take a few percent I think our entry was 65 and 57 goes to the pot... for walleye we either have to take a release video or cut off its left fin if your keeping it... perfect system but better then sitting at home!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Got big fish of the day today jigging up off south bass 28.5


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> they take a few percent I think our entry was 65 and 57 goes to the pot... for walleye we either have to take a release video or cut off its left fin if your keeping it... perfect system but better then sitting at home!


make it a little more difficult anyway... thanks.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

privateer said:


> make it a little more difficult anyway... thanks.


Meant not a perfect system, autocorrect but yeah will never completely eliminate cheating unfortunately just gotta keep trying though


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

The payback is 100%. Jason is not keeping anything for running it. He just wanted to give people a chance to do something fun in these difficult times. He is also running the LEWT tournaments this year. They had to cancel due to social distancing. This is a way to go fishing and have a fun little tournament without everyone having to gather before and after. You have to do a virtual live well check before you start and check in each fish on the app accompanied with a photo on a bump board to verify the length.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Fished one May 2nd loved it will do more.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

